# Tarmac Expert vs. Tarmac Pro



## piccolomini (Feb 13, 2007)

I am a competitive runner and sometime cyclist, looking to spend more time cycling--and MAYBE get into some racing. I was planning to buy a Tarmac Expert and didn't consider the Pro, because I was under the mistaken impression that the Pro was the same frame but upgraded wheels, components, etc. Now I see they are different frames, different bikes.

Is the difference worth $1200? Which one should I buy? Is the Pro a much racier bike--lighter, more responsive? Whether I race or not, I want a bike that I could race. I like to train hard, and I expect I will ride whatever bike I buy both long and with intensity (the same way I like to run).

I realize that this is an impossible question for someone else to answer for me, but any input to help me make a decision will be appreciated. About the price difference, let's say that it does give me pause, but on the other hand I can handle it if I am getting something for it that I care about.


----------



## mh3 (Mar 8, 2006)

Tough to really say for someone else, it really depends on your prioritys and your wallet.

Overall the Tarmac Expert is a very raceable bike. You would probably want to grab some better wheels and a different cassette eventually for serious racing, but otherwise it's a great bike. The pro frame is probably a little stiffer and a little lighter, the Dura Ace mix is a little lighter as well, but IMO doesnt really offer much of a performance advantage over the Ultegra 10 stuff. The Ksyrium Elite wheels are an incremental upgrade over the Equips on the Expert, but if you get really serious about racing, you'll probably still want to find something lighter and/or more aero. The crankset upgrade is an unknown for me, I've ridden the SL-k's that come on the Expert, but not the K-force. The SL-k's have worked well for me, but some people feel they aren't stiff enough. 

I guess it just comes down to which one makes you want to ride it more, and how much you really want to spend. Personally I really don't think you can go wrong either way.


----------



## woogie11 (Jul 16, 2006)

The pro is a much nicer frame. It is last year's s-works model frame. AZ1 construction which results in a stiffer, lighter and smoother ridiing frame. The fork that comes on the pro is also nicer which really helps lean you over through the corner. The way I'd look at it is, the Pro frame is $2,200 and for a little more you get really nice components. Very good deal. If you live in the bay area, lemme know my shop stocks both. Hope that helps.


----------



## mpk1996 (May 11, 2007)

I agree. the "pro" version of any of the specialized is always the best bang for the buck. the s-works stuff is obviously the top of the line and has the latest and greatest technology in it, but you pay for it - alot for it.

the pro frame is really nice, but woogie is a little misleading by saying its last years s-works. that is true, but not. its the same design, but not quite as stiff. the s-works has been a 10R set up and the tarmac pro is an 8R. that is specialized talk and has to do with the carbon layup and the stiffness of the frame. will you tell a difference, probably just in your wallet. 

bottom line is go for the Pro. there are lots of guys i ride with that have them, and they love them. we have guys racing them from cat 5 to cat 3 guys (don't think any of the local pro,1,2 guys have one, but i could be wrong about that). in any event its a great bike and "worth" the extra money


----------



## woogie11 (Jul 16, 2006)

The lay up on the two frames is identical they both use AZ1. AZ1 is a unibody layup which means the frame is cured/made as one piece, versus a typical monocoque where the frame is made in three sections and then bonded together. 8R and 10R refer to the modulus of the carbon used, 10R should be a little lighter and stiffer. One thing to consider is that the Pro model head tube is slightly taller which can help if you want a slightly more relaxed riding position, especially when you're in the drops. You can't go wrong either way, they're both great bikes.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> The lay up on the two frames is identical they both use AZ1.


If you're referring to 2007 models, they are not, unless they've change from what is said in their catalog and on their site. The Tarmac Expert has a 6r, triple monocoque construction. The Tarmac Pro is 8r Az1 construction. 

As many here have mentioned, the Pro is a lot nicer frame. Notice the difference in the list price between the Pro and Expert frameset alone is $500. Just go for the Pro.


----------



## woogie11 (Jul 16, 2006)

I was reffering to what MPK said. When I said the lay up on the two frames are identical, that was in reference to the 06 S-Works model and the 07 Pro model as well as the type of carbon used. You're right though about what you said. I believe for 08 we'll see an AZ1 Expert model, similar to what the Roubaix line has. However, I don't think the Tarmac sells quite as well.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> I was reffering to what MPK said.


 Ah...got it.


----------



## cooltool (Feb 24, 2007)

woogie11 said:


> The pro is a much nicer frame. It is last year's s-works model frame. AZ1 construction which results in a stiffer, lighter and smoother ridiing frame. The fork that comes on the pro is also nicer which really helps lean you over through the corner. The way I'd look at it is, the Pro frame is $2,200 and for a little more you get really nice components. Very good deal. If you live in the bay area, lemme know my shop stocks both. Hope that helps.


Is the 2007 Pro really the same frame as the 2006 s-works? According to the FACT carbon booklet that was sent out last year... 8r designation referred to a primary material used as E294. 7r was E285. I noticed that this years pro frame has (on the downtube) E285 as the primary material. I know the fabrication process is different, but I think the frame material is too... Curious to know if anyone has caught this yet. What are your thoughts?


----------



## piccolomini (Feb 13, 2007)

*Thanks!*

I bought the Pro. Grateful for the input!


----------



## stumpy_steve (Nov 5, 2006)

I just got a comp, and although it's no pro, its a damn nice bike! wookie, what shop do you work at?


----------



## jut8 (Oct 11, 2006)

Congrats on the purchase! You will love the pro, although i am much more of an MTB'er than an roadie, i really appreciate all my 07 pro has to offer. My future wife just got a road bike, so i have been spending alot more time on the road bike that i usually do this season. The bike feels super stiff, and just looks plain sexy. I came from an 05 Tarmac Pro (had the older frame) and i can notice some differences. I think my 56 weighs in around 17.?? lbs or so, not too bad....i made the mistake of letting my wife try it out, not after a month she isnt as happy with her new Dolce........shes been eyeing up that carbon ruby.....


----------

